# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles > Bush Recipes Only >  Sweet Birch (Black Birch) Tea

## pgvoutdoors

Sweet Birch tea is a refreshing tea.  It can be made year round but is a bit more flavorful in the Spring.

Take 6-8 small twigs from the tips of a branch and crush them.

Bring two cups of water to a light simmer.

Add the twigs and simmer for 2-4 minutes, do not boil.

The water will turn an amber color and smell of wintergreen.

Enjoy...

----------


## preachtheWORD

I have tried it and found it to be excellent.  I just poured the boiling water into a cup, put in the crushed twigs, and let it steep for a few minutes.  Wintergreen can be used to make a very similar tea.  Both Birch and Wintergreen grow in my area.

----------

